# More than 65,000 Deer Checked during Ohio's Weeklong Gun Hunting Season



## fishwendel2

COLUMBUS, OH  Hunters checked 65,485 white-tailed deer during Ohios 2014 gun hunting season, Dec. 1-7, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).

Rifles using specific straight-walled cartridges were allowed during Ohios deer-gun season. Gun hunters took advantage of the new opportunity and checked 5,360 deer with straight-walled cartridge rifles.

Hunters have checked 148,830 deer so far in all 2014 hunting seasons, compared to 162,720 at the same point last year. Hunters harvested 75,408 deer during the 2013 deer-gun season.

Until recently, the populations in nearly all of Ohios counties were above their target numbers. In the last few years, through increased harvests, dramatic strides have been made in many counties to bring those populations closer toward their goal, and the effectiveness of these herd management efforts are reflected in the number of deer checked this season. Once a countys deer population is near goal, harvest regulations are adjusted to maintain the population.

Counties reporting the highest number of checked deer during the 2014 gun season: Coshocton (2,308), Muskingum (2,084), Tuscarawas (2,074), Guernsey (1,788), Ashtabula (1,730), Knox (1,727), Licking (1,655), Harrison (1,491), Carroll (1,477) and Belmont (1,428).

Hunting is the best and most effective management tool for maintaining Ohios healthy deer population. During the 2013-2014 hunting season, Ohio hunters checked 191,459 deer. Ohio ranks fifth nationally in resident hunters and 11th in the number of jobs associated with hunting-related industries. Hunting has a more than $853 million economic impact in Ohio through the sale of equipment, fuel, food, lodging and more, according to the National Shooting Sports Foundations Hunting in America: An Economic Force for Conservation publication.

The ODNR Division of Wildlife remains committed to properly managing Ohios deer populations through a combination of regulatory and programmatic changes. The goal of Ohios Deer Management Program is to provide a deer population that maximizes recreational opportunities, while minimizing conflicts with landowners and motorists. This ensures that Ohios deer herd is maintained at a level that is both acceptable to most, and biologically sound.

Find more information about deer hunting in the Ohio 2014-2015 Hunting and Trapping Regulations or at wildohio.gov. An updated deer harvest report is posted online each Wednesday. Archery season remains open through Sunday, Feb. 1, 2015. The muzzleloader season is Jan. 2-5, 2015.

Ohios first modern day deer-gun season opened in 1943 in three counties, and hunters harvested 168 deer. Deer hunting was allowed in all 88 counties in 1956, and hunters harvested 3,911 deer during that one-week season.

ODNR ensures a balance between wise use and protection of our natural resources for the benefit of all. Visit the ODNR website at ohiodnr.gov.


Editors Note: A list of all white-tailed deer checked by hunters during weeklong 2014 deer-gun hunting season is shown below. The first number following the countys name shows the harvest numbers for 2014, and the 2013 numbers are in parentheses.
Adams: 1,134 (1,343); Allen: 348 (380); Ashland: 1,160 (1,162); Ashtabula: 1,730 (2,334); Athens: 1,360 (1,745); Auglaize: 278 (299); Belmont: 1,428 (1,851); Brown: 940 (932); Butler: 308 (312); Carroll: 1,477 (2,019); Champaign: 434 (414); Clark: 195 (198); Clermont: 685 (667); Clinton: 285 (250); Columbiana: 1,245 (1,726); Coshocton: 2,308 (2,658); Crawford: 515 (528); Cuyahoga: 24 (31); Darke: 241 (170); Defiance: 871 (744); Delaware: 422 (393); Erie: 219 (176); Fairfield: 708 (827); Fayette: 142 (103); Franklin: 124 (113); Fulton: 336 (341); Gallia: 1,220 (1,420); Geauga: 470 (509); Greene: 213 (224); Guernsey: 1,788 (2,401); Hamilton: 165 (202); Hancock: 443 (338); Hardin: 487 (544); Harrison: 1,491 (2,133); Henry: 334 (326); Highland: 1,004 (1,041); Hocking: 1,195 (1,456); Holmes: 1,349 (1,494); Huron: 921 (1,029); Jackson: 968 (1,156); Jefferson: 1,120 (1,494); Knox: 1,727 (1,966); Lake: 138 (126); Lawrence: 779 (1,002); Licking: 1,655 (1,887); Logan: 672 (653); Lorain: 646 (678); Lucas: 105 (131); Madison: 154 (127); Mahoning: 555 (750); Marion: 340 (348); Medina: 567 (555); Meigs: 1,270 (1,482); Mercer: 206 (219); Miami: 250 (211); Monroe: 1,056 (1,337); Montgomery: 130 (109); Morgan: 1,207 (1,445); Morrow: 671 (640); Muskingum: 2,084 (2,604); Noble: 1,031 (1,454); Ottawa: 121 (88); Paulding: 509 (499); Perry: 1,160 (1,362); Pickaway: 330 (343); Pike: 701 (818); Portage: 451 (568); Preble: 272 (274); Putnam: 315 (255); Richland: 1,159 (1,182); Ross: 1,106 (1,167); Sandusky: 261 (208); Scioto: 761 (1,099); Seneca: 710 (747); Shelby: 397 (371); Stark: 759 (883); Summit: 122 (140); Trumbull: 983 (1,298); Tuscarawas: 2,074 (2,604); Union: 313 (301); Van Wert: 283 (214); Vinton: 1,032 (1,424); Warren: 321 (285); Washington: 1,409 (1,606); Wayne: 639 (724); Williams: 831 (838); Wood: 389 (213); Wyandot: 749 (690). Total: 65,485 (75,408).

LET THE DEBATE, BLAME AND EXCUSES BEGIN.....


----------



## canoe carp killer

Lol at the end. Good read and comparison. Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EStrong

Hell, let's get them to extend Gun Season by another week. 3 of them suckers outside my house smoking cigarettes and texting today. I look at em like big squirrels with antlers, everywhere and a PITA.


----------



## hopintocash2

They should have an extra weekend of gun


----------



## Flathead76

Hate to say this but bow hunters kill more deer than gun hunters. If anything they need to shorten the bow season if they are worried about the numbers.


----------



## the czar

I bet that's the lowest total in over 20 years. What's it going to take for dow to realize there estimation process is no good and the population is way down 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Any casualties during the gun week? As in other hunters getting shot?


----------



## fishwendel2

I just heard of the one man in Adamsville on opening day


----------



## Bassnpro1

Flathead76 said:


> Hate to say this but bow hunters kill more deer than gun hunters. If anything they need to shorten the bow season if they are worried about the numbers.



Bingo. Bow kills as a percentage of the overall harvest increases every single year. This has had an inverse relationship with the declining gun harvest every year. Overall numbers are down, esp in the hill country. The agricultural counties are still killing more deer and this is kinda buoying the overall numbers a bit. But the main culprit as been the explosive growth in bow hunting and people effectiveness in it. Before everyone had a camera to show them when and where the deer are moving, I believe people gave up easier and waited until gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snag

The D. O.W. Likes the low kill, that's want they want plus the farm bureau and the big insurance companies, in ohio.it shows them the extra doe tags and archery are keeping the population down. Low kill means less deer around. Just my two cents worth...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Kableguy

Like others have said, and the article states, the DOW has wanted to reduce the deer herd. They felt it was too high, and that's why they have had liberal bag limits. They aren't keeping it a secret they want to reduce the population. When they feel the population is getting to the point where they want it they will start to reduce the numbers of tags available.

Everyone seems to want to have huge numbers of deer, but then also to take 3-4 deer every year. I don't think you can have it both ways. After a couple years of taking that many deer out of any woods it's going to have a significant effect on the population. Every doe taken is potentially three (or four) less deer the next year. Over a couple year period that really cuts down on the population. It's an exponential growth and decline cycle...

I also think the early season bow hunting really cuts into the population quite a bit, with large numbers of does taken. Plus the additional early muzzleloader season which, in my opinion, teaches the deer to go on notice well before the full gun season starts. There are many variables at play I guess...

I'm not saying there aren't other reasons for the high bag limits (such as the DOW making money from tag sales, etc...), but until I see more proof I have to believe biology is winning over the conspiracy theories.

Prove me wrong I guess...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

fishwendel2 said:


> I just heard of the one man in Adamsville on opening day


Ah, so just one. 
According to the stories, he was one (assumed to be) private property that belonged to his parents and hunting with other people. No real detail on it but one of them mustve forgotten the rule of being sure of the identity of your target before shooting and mistook him for a deer. Doesnt say if he was wearing his orange or not, but its safe to assume that since it wasnt public, he probably didnt feel the need to wear the orange.


----------



## Lundy

Summary of harvest results since 2002


----------



## bdawg

Definitely less deer where I hunt again this year! Only saw one in 2 days of hunting there! Heard some shooting on the other side of the hill from me, so there were some deer there, but not as many as I saw 10 years ago! I've been seeing more tree stands from bow hunters there before gun season. They are getting them before I get there for gun season. 

If I was the Czar of ODNR, I would shorten the archery season by 2 weeks on each end of the season. It's too warm to deer hunt the beginning of October anyways. Then I would extend the antlerless deer tag the whole season, or just eliminate it altogether. I like the discount the tag provides, but if you can't get lucky to get one before gun season, then you just wasted $15! 

I would also eliminate the early muzzleloader season. I don't like going out when you can only shoot does. That's when you see all the bucks! They should just make a week long muzzleloader season in January or late December.


----------



## AEFISHING

Thanks Lundy. Good stuff

With all the bow hunters now I assume the deer are smarter come gun season. The weather didn't help this year either. I would say there are less deer but we hit two with are car already this year so there are still plenty.


----------



## fastwater

We can blame the long bow season , early ML season, early doe only season, 7 day shotgun season, weather, lack of hunters, the way the moon and stars line up or rabbit season for the steady declining overall deer take in Ohio. 

Here's the problem I have with ODNR's Ohio deer population statistics. Look at the overall kill stats *Lundy* posted. Look up what ODNR estimated the deer herd to be in 2005 versus the total take of 2005. The overall kill in 2005 was 209,513 and if I recall, ODNR's estimated Ohio deer herd was around 615,000.

In 2013, again according to the chart, we had a total kill of 191,459 with an ODNR estimated deer herd of 700,00+.

Every year hunters along with property owners that actually live in deer country and don't just visit there during hunting season are tagging and seeing less and less deer, less and less deer sign but ODNR keeps saying the deer herd has been increasing.

Not buying it! 
Just know and have talked to too many landowners in various counties claiming there is not nearly the deer population where they live as there had been in the past. Most are in agreement that a noticeable steady decline has been seen especially in the last 5-6yrs. 

Combine what these property owners from different counties are saying, along with hunters steadily checking fewer deer and singing the same song year to year of not seeing as many deer, where are all these deer ODNR are claiming to increase every year. 

Again, not buying their total deer herd estimates. 

Back around 2000-2001 there was a very small article in the Cols. Dispatch in which ODNR(along with Insurance companies input) had a long range goal of reducing the deer herd drastically to a herd size found in the late 80's-90's. I looked those numbers up back then and if memory serves me correctly, the herd was somewhere between 300,000-400,000 around 1990.

Once again we can put or blame the steady decrease in total deer kill any place we want to but IMO, ya can't kill as many if there is not as many to kill. 

I think ODNR and the Insurance companies plans are working. ODNR for sure has for many years has made it clear their intentions of reducing Ohio's deer herd using hunting as the main tool in herd management.

FWIW, here's a thread from here on OGF on the same issue from 2012 that offers some good reading as well. :

Ohio's Deer Population Crash...... - Ohio Game Fishing Community
www.ohiogamefishing.com &#8250; &#8230;  &#8250; Hunter's Lodge &#8250; The Lodge

I found the above thread while searching for the above Cols. Dispatch article in post and trying to fing what ODNR said Ohio's deer population was in 1990. Can't find either.


----------



## Lundy

All of the data in the spreadsheet I posted are numbers that I pulled from the ODNR yearly harvest reports and then compiled into a historical harvest spreadsheet. The sheet is not from the DNR, but is something I made from their published numbers.

If any of you looked at the 2013 harvest summary on the DNR website and compared it to any previous year harvest report you will notice that there is a bunch more data available now with the new check system that was never and would never be available under the old check system. I encourage you to read the report on the DNR website, I promise you will learn some thing you never knew.


----------



## ostbucks98

I kind of just want to say "stop shooting doe's dummy's!!!&#128521;" but I know the same people complaining of not seeong deer shoot the first one they see.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

would like to see a report based on the following:

Estimated deer population per county
Deer killed per county (which we have of course)
Estimated hunters per county
Amount of huntable Public land per county
Amount of private land per county
Amount of "un" huntable land per county (parks, citys, etc)

With this information the State could effectively manage the deer herd per county which is what should be done. Managing the deer herd as a "state" or even per "zone" is not fair to the hunter. 

Most hunters in Ohio hunt the south east counties of the state. With that said if the state did a numbers graph on the amount of deer killed per the amount of hunters hunting each county we would all see per capita how big the herd really is the "huntable areas" It is a fact that Ohio has a population problem when it comes to deer. I want the State to show us how many of those deer are actaully "huntable". By that I mean How many deer are in the areas that are "off limits" to hunters?

It is unfair and improper management for the state to say there are 500,000 deer in Ohio (or whatever that number may be) and with that they allow each hunter to buy X amount of tags per county when a large portion of those deer are off limits to hunters.


----------



## fastwater

Very good info. *Lundy*.

Reading the article, and also understanding the huge income deer hunters provide in Ohio, I think we also need to constantly be aware of the political weight/power and influence the insurance industry has, not only in this state, but across the country.

Taking the above into consideration, and when reading the ODNR article, the words 'projected targets' and 'getting closer to reaching our targeted goals' when referring to how far ODNR wants to reduce the herd by, it sure would be nice to know what those 'targeted goals' are and just how 'close they are to reaching them'.


----------



## OSU Sportsman

Here's a link to ODNR's site with all the deer statistics. Lots of good information here.

One thing I found interesting from the 2013-2014 season was that 75% of successful hunters only shot one deer total while 19% only shot 2 total deer. Thats 94% of hunter only shooting 2 or less deer. Only 1% shot more than 3 deer in the year. So the notion thats it's all these guys shooting 5 and 6 deer that are hurting the population isn't really true at all.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...y-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

OSU Sportsman said:


> Here's a link to ODNR's site with all the deer statistics. Lots of good information here.
> 
> One thing I found interesting from the 2013-2014 season was that 75% of successful hunters only shot one deer total while 19% only shot 2 total deer. Thats 94% of hunter only shooting 2 or less deer. Only 1% shot more than 3 deer in the year. So the notion thats it's all these guys shooting 5 and 6 deer that are hurting the population isn't really true at all.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...y-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison


That is interesting. I feel even more fortunate for being able to harvest more than 1 deer per year for the last several years.

Last year the state sold over 535,000 deer permits. That is almost 1 permit issued for every live deer in the state.


----------



## Lundy

offshore24 said:


> Last year the state sold over 535,000 deer permits. That is almost 1 permit issued for every live deer in the state.


Bag limits in hunting or limits in fishing are not set with expectations that everyone hunting or fishing will kill a deer or catch a limit of fish.

If they were our deer tags would be a draw system and fish limits would be a very small percentage of what they are today.

And 535,000 permits MIGHT be more tags than there are deer in Ohio


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

OSU Sportsman said:


> Here's a link to ODNR's site with all the deer statistics. Lots of good information here.
> 
> One thing I found interesting from the 2013-2014 season was that 75% of successful hunters only shot one deer total while 19% only shot 2 total deer. Thats 94% of hunter only shooting 2 or less deer. Only 1% shot more than 3 deer in the year. So the notion thats it's all these guys shooting 5 and 6 deer that are hurting the population isn't really true at all.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...y-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison


This has been the case for years. Good observation on your part.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Lundy said:


> Bag limits in hunting or limits in fishing are not set with expectations that everyone hunting or fishing will kill a deer or catch a limit of fish.
> 
> If they were our deer tags would be a draw system and fish limits would be a very small percentage of what they are today.
> 
> And 535,000 permits MIGHT be more tags than there are deer in Ohio


What he said.


----------



## ostbucks98

And thats not accounting for wounded,natural attrition,nuisance deer kills.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

ostbucks98 said:


> And thats not accounting for wounded,natural attrition,nuisance deer kills.


And deer that are killed that go untagged. We all know of people who do not tag their deer.


----------



## Lundy

offshore24 said:


> And deer that are killed that go untagged. We all know of people who do not tag their deer.


I don't know any


----------



## Kenlow1

You can add 10 to 15% for margin of error or whatever you want to call it. Spoke to a DNR guy before season, they know that a percentage of deer go unchecked every year. Even before they did away with the game check stations, this has been going on, it just gets factored in with final tally. You're not going to change someone who is under the law!


----------



## fishwendel2

Same here - I don't know any either and honestly that excuse is getting old for why numbers are lower. Does that go on - I'm sure of it. If you were taught that's "how we do it son" then you pass it along but does it make a true percentage difference in the overall deer totals - no. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

Great Info Kim. Thanks for sharing!! Once again my overall numbers remained down very similar to the numbers I saw last year which paled in comparison to the numbers I have seen throughout my entire 25 years of hunting the same area.


----------



## turkeyt

Well, One way to fix the problem is this: Since most of you are not seeing or killing any deer, quit and don't buy a license for a couple years. That ought to get this less deer problem thrown back in the game officials lap. Just fish for a couple years until they get on the ball. LOL :Banane04:


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

turkeyt said:


> Well, One way to fix the problem is this: Since most of you are not seeing or killing any deer, quit and don't buy a license for a couple years. That ought to get this less deer problem thrown back in the game officials lap. Just fish for a couple years until they get on the ball. LOL :Banane04:


Go for it. Lol. Go fishing instead.


----------



## Shad Rap

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Go for it. Lol. Go fishing instead.


Would've been a great saugeye week actually...


----------



## Fishingisfun

Thanks Fishwendel2 and Lundy for posting the information. Looking at the spread sheet it is easy to see the archery success has increased while gun hunting success is dropping. I will say it seems that hunter preference has shifted to where more hunters are going out during archery season each year. If we can guess the trend shown in the spread sheet continues the total harvest will decrease this year also. If 2014 gun season harvest is a indicator the overall harvest will be lower this year than previous years. The trend of seeing less deer and having a un filled tag will be the norm for more hunters. If we want to see more deer we need to rethink our expectations of what a successful hunt may be for you. One of my most memorable hunts was when I did not fill a tag but enjoyed taking pictures and shooting videos of the deer that came by during the fall rut.


----------



## Govbarney

Sometimes I wonder if the reasons we see less deer while hunting is because the herd's have wised up and all moved into the cities. I see far more deer in downtown Cleveland and Columbus than I ever do it Astubula


----------



## turkeyt

Govbarney said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the reasons we see less deer while hunting is because the herd's have wised up and all moved into the cities. I see far more deer in downtown Cleveland and Columbus than I ever do it Astubula


I have said that a lot and not just deer but all species. People are feeding all over the populated areas and once you feed them they will not leave. (neighbor) Those deer will take over a neighborhood in a couple years. I sometimes see more deer sign in my back yard than in the woods. I have seen people put up fences to protect their landscaping. I put a fence around our rose bushes and mums but, they got the roses anyway. This was done even though we had a large mast crop a hundred yards down in a patch of woods below our house. I guess they like a balanced diet. Lol


----------



## crappiedude

turkeyt said:


> I put a fence around our rose bushes and mums but, they got the roses anyway. This was done even though we had a large mast crop a hundred yards down in a patch of woods below our house. I guess they like a balanced diet. Lol


Use a product called Liquid Fence. My wife does high end landscaping (she manages an estate) and this stuff works for deer pretty good. It does stink when it's 1st applied but the smell goes away. You eventually just teach the deer to avoid plants sprayed with this stuff.
Now rabbits are supposed to avoid this stuff too but it didn't work so good this year for some reason.


----------



## fastwater

When we used to see a lot of deer in the yard around here, they headed straight for the daylilies. Would walk passed the garden and every flowerbed here to get to them.

She told me if she was planting a food or hunting plot for deer she would plant daylilies in it.


----------



## JayBird77

We hunt in SE Ohio and have seen hunter numbers steadily decline during gun season the past several years. Most of the land where we hunt is private and when the neighbors aren't hunting the deer don't get pushed around as much and we see less deer than we used to. It used to sound like a war on opening morning and the past few years we don't hear nearly as many shots. I think that the deer numbers are still there(at least where we hunt) but they just find a safe place to lay low when all the shooting starts. I also hunt some in central Ohio and I would have to say that deer numbers are definitely lower here than in past years. I don't see nearly as many driving to and from work and don't see the numbers when hunting.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Govbarney said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the reasons we see less deer while hunting is because the herd's have wised up and all moved into the cities. I see far more deer in downtown Cleveland and Columbus than I ever do it Astubula



I keep seeing deer on 161 coming through worthington... About hit one night before last and saw a pack of 3 does tonight standing there scared. Near the area of 161 and Greenwich st. Nothing good in those deers future I'm afraid. I felt bad and wanted to help those does. Just a matter of time before they get hit by a car. Btw, that's 4x as many deer as I've seen in as many hunting trips.... Lol.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

JayBird77 said:


> We hunt in SE Ohio and have seen hunter numbers steadily decline during gun season the past several years. Most of the land where we hunt is private and when the neighbors aren't hunting the deer don't get pushed around as much and we see less deer than we used to. It used to sound like a war on opening morning and the past few years we don't hear nearly as many shots. I think that the deer numbers are still there(at least where we hunt) but they just find a safe place to lay low when all the shooting starts. I also hunt some in central Ohio and I would have to say that deer numbers are definitely lower here than in past years. I don't see nearly as many driving to and from work and don't see the numbers when hunting.


What area of SE ohio? I would be happy to come down and help you with your hunter problem, or at least send you some of the ten thousand guys hunting The county that I hunt.


----------



## bobk

http://www.whitetailproperties.com/blog/how-average-hunters-can-fix-the-deer-decline


----------



## Lundy

Bob,

I have only taken one deer per year for as long as I can remember. Based upon what I've seen this year and on my cameras I don't think I will shoot any deer this year. I do spend every day daylight to dark but I'm hoping to see coyotes more than deer. Unfortunately during the gun week I only saw two and both were way out of range


----------



## fishhogg

I have only been gun hunting the past 4 seasons. We have some private land we hunt in Coshocton & Muskingum Co. The shooting has steadily declined the past 4 years. The first year scared the hell out of me for the 1st 2 hours. I have steadily seen more deer each year, (maybe I am just getting better at spotting them) and have been lucky enough to take a deer the 1st three years. I got serious Buck fever at 7:40am on Monday and missed a nice 8 point, long story I won't bore you with. We saw plenty of deer this year, just none in range this year. Our woods was extremely overgrown this year, they had more areas to lay down in and not move. I live in se Licking county and have seen plenty of deer, just before gun season then they disappeared. I don't know, I would like to see a longer gun season, but I am not in trained wildlife management. I guess I have to trust that they know what they are doing. Just gotta hunt harder I guess. Deer gun season is more about getting together with my buds and having a good time. That we accomplished this year. I will just eat more fish this year.


----------



## Lewis

The ODNR seems to get a lot of their data from kill numbers, but what they don't know is, did the average hunter see 3 deer all week or 80? 

I go by what I see on my property. I feed a group of does every day, 365 days a year. What I see is the fawns disappearing every summer and have found several of their coyote ravaged carcasses.

Me and my neighbors stopped shooting does several years ago in an attempt to help. I think the coyotes are playing a big role in the population decline at the same time the ODNR (I think mistakenly) ramped up the kill with higher bag limits.

I am curious what others are seeing as far as fawns go?
Here is an average pic of what I see quite a bit.
5 or 6 mature does with only one or two fawns remaining.


----------



## Lewis

The ODNR is getting hit pretty hard on their Facebook page on the post where they posted the deer kill numbers.

https://www.facebook.com/ohiodivisionofwildlife?pnref=lhc


----------



## Lundy

Lewis,

I have been talking about the reduction in fawns for the past 4 years. The last few years I was seeing a lot of does with one or no fawns, occasionally two.

This year for what ever reason I am seeing a lot more does with two and only a couple with one or none. This is much more normal to what I witnessed many years ago


----------



## T-180

Lewis hit it on the nose IMO. The predation on the fawns is bringing the numbers down around us too and, as the mature does die off, it's going to get noticeably worse. Used to get almost annoyed at all the fawns/yearlings and now we see them disappear as the summer progresses. We'll be getting the snares out this weekend & do our part, knowing that more coyotes will move into the area as long as there's food.


----------



## bobk

Kim, 
I shot 1 doe and a couple friends took a doe and an old buck. If I see a certain buck again I will take him. Other than that don't think I'll take another doe. Hunted very hard last week. First few days was sunrise to sunset and in for a quick bite and back out the rest of the week. None of the people at my place saw a single yote. I'm really surprised by this. They are waking us up at night they are so close to the house. It's a rare night to not hear them from several locations when outside just after dark. 

I'm seeing quite a few does without fawns on my place. I averaged 8-14 doe a day and most days at least 3-5 bucks. Very few fawns though. We used to see double digits most days when hunting. Turkey flocks are smaller, grouse are gone. Yotes have got to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe

We are down to less than 1 fawn per doe. This has been going on for several years now.


----------



## James F

I agree about the coyotes, fawns are easy prey. As are lamb and beef calves. I used to hunt private property with plenty of Grouse and Turkey along with a huge deer population. The coyotes moved in and there went the neighborhood! Come springtime the coyotes fed at the buffet, we killed around 17 in one week. The farmer said we didn't get enough of them and we wouldn't be able to hunt unless it was coyotes. We took 9 more in two nights, they either got onto us or just steered clear for a few weeks.We weren't able to hunt deer but we did get more coyotes. the farmer let us hunt the following year ,we didn't see as many as in the past and turkey flocks were a lot smaller.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

Lewis said:


> The ODNR seems to get a lot of their data from kill numbers, but what they don't know is, did the average hunter see 3 deer all week or 80?
> 
> I go by what I see on my property. I feed a group of does every day, 365 days a year. What I see is the fawns disappearing every summer and have found several of their coyote ravaged carcasses.
> 
> Me and my neighbors stopped shooting does several years ago in an attempt to help. I think the coyotes are playing a big role in the population decline at the same time the ODNR (I think mistakenly) ramped up the kill with higher bag limits.
> 
> I am curious what others are seeing as far as fawns go?
> Here is an average pic of what I see quite a bit.
> 5 or 6 mature does with only one or two fawns remaining.



Make no mistake. the ODNR wants to decrease the population


----------



## fastwater

> Make no mistake. the ODNR wants to decrease the population


They've made no bones about stating they want to do that. They just don't want to come out and say by how much.


----------



## wtbuck

Cant verify these as facts but have a tendency to believe it. A couple of different cousins in Southern Ohio (Noble county) have told me themselves or someone they know found coyote dens. One of them had 11 dead fawn carcasses in it that was from this year and one I heard from last year someone set up a camera near a coyote den and supposedly seen them drag in 57. Don't know if these numbers are accurate or not but I will say the coyote population is out of hand. Early mornings while in tree stand I can hear all kinds of them barking, yelping and howling. Its time to start hunting them vigorously and thin that population. Last spring while turkey hunting while I was calling I had one walk right by me at 10 yards when I reached for gun it took off. I think this is having an effect on our deer population. As far as the herd estimates if they are including the metro parks and the Cuyahoga national valley that would throw it way off because there are few places that can be hunted in North east Ohio. I live in Brook Park in Cuyahoga County and cant begin to tell you the number of deer I get in my yard devastating my garden and flowers. I would agree with the gentleman who said it needs to be regulated by county.


----------



## ostbucks98

Hunting coyotes is just for being bored or looking for something to do to fill a void. If you really want to make an impact trapping is the way to go


----------



## supercanoe

It sure is fun though.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *ostbucks98*:
> 
> Hunting coyotes is just for being bored or looking for something to do to fill a void. If you really want to make an impact trapping is the way to go


While I 100% agree with the above statement, I always encourage if a person is not going to trap, at least hunt them. IMO, any yotes eliminated at this point is a bonus.


----------



## ostbucks98

fastwater said:


> While I 100% agree with the above statement, I always encourage if a person is not going to trap, at least hunt them. IMO, any yotes eliminated at this point is a bonus.


Not necessarily the case and can increase your population.


----------



## bad luck

ostbucks98 said:


> Not necessarily the case and can increase your population.


So eliminating yotes can create more? So if I spend more, I'm actually saving more??


----------



## ostbucks98

bad luck said:


> So eliminating yotes can create more? So if I spend more, I'm actually saving more??


If you only kill one or two yes you absolutely can increase your population. I would explain more but you have the internet.


----------



## kayak1979

Another thing people need to realize is that a large raccoon actually can kill fawns when they are first born. We need more trapping.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Raccoons are problems for ducks, turkeys, deer and song birds. The art of **** hunting has gone by the wayside in many areas due to small properties and lack of access. Every year I figure to go do some **** calling and hunting, which a coworker in another state finds to be incredibly effective and entertaining but I don't know what to do with them afterwards so I don't do it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Raccoons are problems for ducks, turkeys, deer and song birds. The art of **** hunting has gone by the wayside in many areas due to small properties and lack of access. Every year I figure to go do some **** calling and hunting, which a coworker in another state finds to be incredibly effective and entertaining but I don't know what to do with them afterwards so I don't do it.


Want to know the solution to that problem?
You eat them. Problem solved. Let us know how they taste if you do.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *johnnythfisherteen2*:
> 
> Want to know the solution to that problem?
> You eat them. Problem solved. *Let us know how they taste if you do*.


Have eaten plenty. And like a groundhog, the young ones are excellent if prepared properly. 

Used to work with a fella that had 2-3 wild game cookouts a year and I did my best to attend every one I could. BBQ **** was always on the menu. His wife was from Alabama and was no doubt the best wild game cook I've known to date.


----------



## kayak1979

Some people will skin, flesh, and tan them and give them as gifts. You could also keep the tails and use the carcass for coyote bait. Win Win situation.


----------



## Sciotodarby

So where do you guys want the total kill number to be at? I think the herd in my area is at a healthy population. It's not as big as it was a few years ago, and I'm glad for that, but I can still limit out every year if I desire.


----------



## buckeyebowman

kayak1979 said:


> Some people will skin, flesh, and tan them and give them as gifts.  You could also keep the tails and use the carcass for coyote bait. Win Win situation.


Or invoke the memory of Dan'l Boone and bring back the coonskin cap! 



Sciotodarby said:


> So where do you guys want the total kill number to be at? I think the herd in my area is at a healthy population. It's not as big as it was a few years ago, and I'm glad for that, but I can still limit out every year if I desire.


It would seem to me that the total kill number correlates strongly to the total deer population as a percentage of the latter. If you're up to your clavicles in deer your total deer kill will probably be high even though the *percentage* of deer killed remains the same. Unless you're living in a suburb that does not permit hunting. I think that's part of the reason the numbers get screwy. 

I have to figure that the only reason you could be happy with lower overall deer population numbers is that you are a farmer suffering from heavy crop depredation due to deer, or an insurance underwriter!


----------



## Sciotodarby

I am a farmer, but have never really had a problem with deer damage in crops. Beaver cause way more damage for us, but I know guys that have been really hammered by deer in the past. I'm glad the deer population is a little lower for the simple fact that the probability of my wife hitting one on the road is lessened.


----------

